# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите определиться с выбором оперативной памяти DDR2

## lerserg

Добрый день, имеется   DDR2-800 (400 МГц) 4Гб и DDR2-667 (333 МГц)  1Гб. Системная плата	MSI NF725GTM-P31 (MS-7309) 2 слота  DDR2. Имеет ли смысл устанавливать обе планки или только одну на 4Гб ? Тип ЦП	Dual Core AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2500MHz (10.5 x 238) 4800+. Можно ли разогнать процессор, частота HyperTransport	952.2 MHz, как его понизить с одновременным повышением частоты процессора? множитель 10,5 максимальный.

----------


## ДядяВася

Если установить обе, то память будет работать на частоте планки с меньшей, т.е. как DDR2-667. Будет только хуже, чем с одной DDR2-80.
Насчет разгона могу только посоветовать обратиться на форум www.overclockers.ru/, сам ничем, реально, помочь не смогу.

----------

lerserg (19.12.2017)

----------

